# Board Request: Android



## mucus (Jan 15, 2011)

The android os deserves its own subforum.
it is indeed used in handhelds, but so iPhone has its own subforum.
is this blantant support of macintosh?
well... i doubt it actually, but the matter still stands that many users of  gbatemp own an android device.
android is its own os at that, and as such has a plethora off applications and issues.
i feel that the fact android doesn't have its own subforum is sad indeed.
please gbatemp gods: make an android subforum

(if you support this movement please give this thread a reply)

posted from my samsung intercept at work


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes. Since FileTrip also has its own section, which has way to less stuff on it btw. I think the forums should also.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

If there's one for iPhone, I don't really see the harm in having one for Android.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 15, 2011)

*ahem*

anyways, i support this


----------



## Satangel (Jan 15, 2011)

Wrong forum, should be in Suggestions.

And no, I don't think it does.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 15, 2011)

I say why not?  If iStuff gets their own section, Android deserves it too.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 15, 2011)

This is supported. Great suggestion Mucus. Hope to see it.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 15, 2011)

nice idea, i'm 100% with with it, please Costello can we have a Android section?

@Satangle why not??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2011)

(Wait, wut? Brian's back?)

I also support this. The number of Android-related topics have increased recently, but mostly after the boards were restructured and iOS had already received a subsection.

Also, the third poll option is pointless. There's a big "Show Results" button. Right next to the Vote button.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 15, 2011)

Omg yes. Ios has its own, why no android?

Posted on my x8


----------



## monkat (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a diehard android fan and user (I'm posting from it now), but I don't think that there's enough non-store development or technical issues or games in general to warrant a forum of its own.

Now symbian...


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 15, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I'm a diehard android fan and user (I'm posting from it now), but I don't think that there's enough non-store development or technical issues or games in general to warrant a forum of its own.
> 
> Now symbian...


but thers rootimg, and custom roms like cyanogen mod if you don't know


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2011)

At work posting from my droid Galaxy S to say Yes Please!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hell yeah!  

Posting from HTC Droid Incredible.


----------



## monkat (Jan 15, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I do know - I'm running CyanogenMod. I still don't think there's enough to validate the existence of a forum.


----------



## mucus (Jan 15, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does that mean that theres enough related to iOS to warrant its own forum?
i feel that there is enough in the way of android to equal symbian or iOS...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2011)

Besides the fact that I am an android user myself, I think there is sufficient cause to warrant an Android section on the temp.

POSTED FROM MY LAPTOP!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 16, 2011)

Why can't we just have a SmartPhone section?
And then branches in that for the variations?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## granville (Jan 16, 2011)

Smart phone section would be good, with iOS and Android sub forums.


----------



## mucus (Jan 15, 2011)

The android os deserves its own subforum.
it is indeed used in handhelds, but so iPhone has its own subforum.
is this blantant support of macintosh?
well... i doubt it actually, but the matter still stands that many users of  gbatemp own an android device.
android is its own os at that, and as such has a plethora off applications and issues.
i feel that the fact android doesn't have its own subforum is sad indeed.
please gbatemp gods: make an android subforum

(if you support this movement please give this thread a reply)

posted from my samsung intercept at work


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 16, 2011)

I Think that is a great idea too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2011)

Chaz: I had a thought along those lines too; maybe not "smartphone", but still a "mobile device" area, as iPods/iPads and certain tablets or other devices don't include a phone but still run these operating systems.

There may be a practical limit to how far down the subsections go, but maybe something along the lines of:

Mobile Devices
-Android
-iOS
(then other systems if warranted)

If of course the only new area added is Android, then maybe just an addition in the same section, similar to the current iDevice section.


----------



## mucus (Jan 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Chaz: I had a thought along those lines too; maybe not "smartphone", but still a "mobile device" area, as iPods/iPads and certain tablets or other devices don't include a phone but still run these operating systems.
> 
> There may be a practical limit to how far down the subsections go, but maybe something along the lines of:
> 
> ...



yeah protokun, the smartphone section i think is too... uhh... some word.
but the "Other Mobile Devices" section stands firm... it can encompass all of the mobiles.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 16, 2011)

You know, I just went on the android store, and it practicly asking the user to root it.


A android forum is a much needed addon, just need to put xrecover on my x8 so I can look at a custom Rom

Posted on my Sony Ericsson xperia X8


----------



## Depravo (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it necessary yet? Is this forum collapsing under the weight of all the Android threads?


----------



## gumgod (Jan 16, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Why can't we just have a SmartPhone section?
> And then branches in that for the variations?



I like this idea, but I'm also only going to be looking at the Android part of it


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd say a Mobile Devices works plenty well.  iOS, Android, Zune, all those.  Granted, it WOULD mostly be Android and iOS XD


----------



## steves334 (Jan 17, 2011)

if PS3 doesnt even have its own forum then Andriod shouldnt have its own forum!

-snip-


----------



## Urza (Jan 17, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Is it necessary yet? Is this forum collapsing under the weight of all the Android threads?


I agree.

There are hardly enough threads concerning android to really warrant the addition of more clutter to the forum directory.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 17, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> if PS3 doesnt even have its own forum then Andriod shouldnt have its own forum!
> 
> -snip-



Cry some more?  Oh.  Darn.  Ping removed it.  Daaaang.  And we're saying Mobile Devices section.  Maybe branch the PSP/PS3 into a Sony section?


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 17, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> if PS3 doesnt even have its own forum then Andriod shouldnt have its own forum!
> 
> -snip-


Someones having a tantrum about not having a ps3 section...
calm down,.Cosstello said they will put one up ok? there just thinking it through... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can't wait for an android section
xda-dev here we come


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope they do make an Android section. I always love how helpful GBAtemp is about this stuff.

If I just bought an iPhone and want to jailbreak it, I can check GBAtemp.
If I just bought a PSP and want CFW, I can check GBAtemp.
If I just bought a DS and want a flashcart, I can check GBAtemp (trading section).

Now I need a place to find a way to hack my Playstation Phone (when I get it). Where better than GBAtemp?

I'm in full support of this.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 17, 2011)

The reason there isn't that many threads for android is probably because people seen that there isn't an Android forum and go somewhere else.
Besides, I think the setCPU guy strays over here now and then


----------



## mucus (Jan 17, 2011)

Correct, people don't post much about android on here BECAUSE there is no android section...
hopefully this will be added soon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> The reason there isn't that many threads for android is probably because people seen that there isn't an Android forum and go somewhere else.
> Besides, I think the setCPU guy strays over here now and then


coolbho3000; yeah, he's around here.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

smaft idea (for hacking/bugs/problems)


----------

